# Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver



## allegoric (1. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gern mein SBF see und Binnen machen, damit ich in Urlauben nicht mehr so auf die Nuddelkähne angewiesen bin und zugleich Ahnung von der Materie habe. Jedoch studiere ich neben der Arbeit und habe keine Zeit mich wochenlang in einen Kurs zu setzen und bin auch örtlich eingeschränkt, weil wir hier in Leipzig keine fahrbaren Gewässer haben und ich mindestens bis Halle, wenn nicht sogar Dessau an die Saale bzw. Elbe fahren muss.

Damit dem Ganzen trotzdem Abhilfe geschafft werden kann, will ich eine "Online"-Schulung mit Praxiseinsatz machen. Nun ist mir neben der bekannteren Variante der Schulung dieses Kombiangebot in die Hand gefallen, wo Praxis und Theorie verknüpft wird. Es kommt nur noch die Prüfung obendrauf. 

http://www.boatdriver.de/sportbootfuhrerschein-see-binnen-theorie-praxis-leipzig-halle

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Kann man das "ruhigen" Gewissens angehen oder leg ich mir da selbst ein Ei?

Grüße


----------



## Axtwerfer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Sieht gar nicht schlecht aus der Kurs. 

Vorteil: Du kannst Online lernen wann Du willst, und musst nicht dauernd zu Schulungen mit festen Zeiten gehen. 
Nachteil: Es lernt sich in der Gruppe leichter, weil immer einer da ist, der dich bei Schwierigkeiten z.b. bei den Navigationsaufgaben, Knoten usw. unterstützt und hilft.

Auch die Motivation ist in der Gruppe einfach besser, oftmals hat man abends zuhause einfach keine Lust mehr sich den doch drögen Stoff auf den Rechner anzusehen und auswendig zu lernen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einen Kurs in der Bootsschule vorziehen, ist zwar etwas teurer, aber man erfährt auch noch den einen oder anderen Tipp nebenbei, falls es aber in deiner Umgebung gar nix gibt, bleibt ja nur noch die Online-Schulung.

Viel Glück


----------



## Astarod (1. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*



allegoric schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich möchte gern mein SBF see und Binnen machen, damit ich in Urlauben nicht mehr so auf die Nuddelkähne angewiesen bin und zugleich Ahnung von der Materie habe. Jedoch studiere ich neben der Arbeit und habe keine Zeit mich wochenlang in einen Kurs zu setzen und bin auch örtlich eingeschränkt, weil wir hier in Leipzig keine fahrbaren Gewässer haben und ich mindestens bis Halle, wenn nicht sogar Dessau an die Saale bzw. Elbe fahren muss.
> 
> ...


 
Warum denn Wochenlang? Ein Kurs geht auch übers Wochenende und eine Woche später hast du Prüfung!
Hab See in Schwerin gemacht und es war auch nicht viel teurer als online!


----------



## allegoric (1. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Bei uns wird "nur" so was angeboten:
http://www.bootsbau-herold.de/wassersp.htm
Wie gesagt, das nützt mir nix. Ich muss mir die Zeit selbst einteilen können, außer der Prüfung und dem Praxisteil ist das zu viel des Guten.

Ich will ja nur mal jemanden hören, der das von mir veranschlagte Angebot bereits genutzt hat und ob's was taugt. Wenn es nix ist, werde ich das nach dem Studium anpacken. Dann muss es halt warten.


----------



## Palerado (4. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Ich habe meine Theorie für See und Binnen auch Online gemacht.
Ich fands super!

Das genaue Angebot kenne ich allerdings nicht. Aber warum sollte das schlecht sein.
Ich würde nur darauf achten, dass Du Dir da irgendwie eine Demo oder so anhören kannst. Denn Du wirst dem Menschen schon einige Stunden lauschen müssen.

Ich habe meine Scheine über Sportbootführerschein.de gemacht. 
Da musst eich mich dnan allerdings selber um die Praxis kümmern.

Daniel


----------



## Leoleo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Hallo,

mit dem Angebot von sportbootfuehrerschein.de habe ich ebenfalls gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

So wie jeder anders lernt, so ist für manche Voraussetzungen diese Art des Lernens - völlig autark oder unterstützend - eine gute Möglichkeit.
So müsstest Du nur für die ärztliche Untersuchung, die Passfotos und die Praxisstunde(n), sowie die Prüfung raus aus dem Haus 

Wenn Du ein sehr fleißiger Lerner mit genügend Zeit und Motivation bist, kann ein Monat Onlinevorbereitung reichen. Dann aber gleich zu Anfang um Praxisteil und Prüfungsunterlagen und Anmeldung kümmern!
Sonst in drei Monaten mit genügend Zeit um alles beruhigt und ohne Fehler bestehen zu können.

Wenn Du See und Binnen machen möchtest, fange sinnvollerweise mit See an und mache am selben Tag oder kurze Zeit später Binnen hinterher.
Dann noch den Pyroschein (gut mit Binnen zusammen) und die Funkscheine SRC und UBI ebenfalls zusammen. Diese jedoch mit ein paar Wochen Abstand zum Lernen.

So kann es gut funktionieren... Oder sicher auch Anders #h

Viel kommt danach in der Praxis im Revier...


Viel Erfolg mit Spaß beim Lernen!

Gruß,
Leo


----------



## allegoric (6. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Danke für die beiden Info's.

Jetzt noch eine Frage hinterher:
*Wie läuft das dann eigentlich mit den Booten zur Prüfung? *Werden die gestellt? Muss man sein eigenes mitbringen? (nicht vorhanden)

Bei dem von mir geposteten Angebot gab es ja die Möglichkeit noch zwei Praxisstunden auf dem Wasser zu verbringen, um die Boote kennen zu lernen. Außer mein eigenes Schlauchi habe ich bisher noch kein "richtiges" Boote gesteuert und bräuchte mit Sicherheit noch Übung.

*Wie viel hat das bei eurem Angebot alles zusammen in etwa gekostet?* Mich interessiert eigentlich nur der Binnen und Seeschein inkl. allem, was dazu gehört (also Besteck, Prüfung etc.).


----------



## Leoleo (6. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Hallo,

*zum Boot:* Es gibt überall Bootsfahrschulen, welche a) Fahrstunden anbieten und dann auch b) mit diesen Booten an den Prüfungen teilnehmen.
Zum großen Teil sind die Teilnehmer ihre eigenen Fahrschüler, jedoch werden in der Regel auch "Selbstlerner" mit in die Praxis genommen. 
Es sind z.B. 4 Leute auf dem Boot und es werden zusammen 2 Stunden gefahren.

*Zu den Kosten:* Abhängig von Deinem Prüfungsausschuss, der Qualität des Bestecks, Deinem Augenarzt, der Fahrschule und der Dauer Deines Onlinetrainings. Ich habe Dir einmal ein paar Richtwerte zusammengestellt (Binnen als Ergänzung zu einem vorher abgelegten See):

Ärztliches Attest: EUR 20,00
Besteck: EUR 30,00
Boot (Fahrstunde und Prüfung): EUR 50,00
Prüfung See: EUR 70,00
Prüfung Binnen (Motor): EUR 50,00
Onlinekurs (3 Monate): EUR 80,00
Summe: EUR 300,00

Beste Grüße,
Leo


----------



## yacaré (6. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Es geht auch komplett autodidaktisch: Ich habe mich zu Hause mit Hilfe eines Standardwerks und des http://www.tim-koester.de/ -Online-Trainers auf SBF-See-Theorie vorbereitet (eine kleine Spende an DGzRS nicht vergessen! ;-)). Um den Prüfungsablauf kennenzulernen, habe ich eine Fahrstunde bei der Fahrschule absolviert, die das Boot für die Prüfung stellte, Erfahrung mit meinem 5-PS-Angelboot hatte ich schon genug. Angemeldet und ohne Probleme im ersten Anlauf bestanden (ließen eh kaum jemanden durchfallen). Kosten: Fahrstunde 50 €, Prüfung ca. 80 €. Ein Jahr später habe ich noch die theoretische Binnen-Prüfung nachgeholt - die See-Praxisprüfung wird anerkannt. 
Jetzt dürfte das ganze um einiges einfacher sein mit Multiple-Choice - man muss zwar Ahnung von der Materie haben, aber das Auswendigbüffeln der ganzen Begriffe und Definitionen (Seemannsbrauch etc.) fällt wohl weg, man muss sie nur unter den angebotenen Antworten erkennen können ;-)... Also, nur Mut!
http://www.tim-koester.de/


----------



## allegoric (6. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge. Ich bin bereits am Durchrechnen und Info's einholen. Dann kann es eigentlich bald losgehen. Welches Angebot ich am Ende nutze, ist aber noch nicht klar, hängt auch ein bisschen von den Praxisfahrtgebühren ab, da geht man hier vor Ort nicht nur mit 50 € raus (die Schulen duellieren sich nicht gerade). Das Angebot von Sportbootführerschein.de ist nicht schlecht, werde aber voraussichtlich erst einmal einen Schein machen, damit ich bis Ende April fertig werde und dann die Binnenprüfung noch nachschieben.

Der Vorteil von boatdriver hier ist das gute Komplettangebot mit Praxisteil, das konnte bisher keiner unterbieten. Die kompletten Kosten belaufen sich dann nur für See auf ca. 280€, für See und Binnen zusammen wohl auf 300-340€. Das schaffe ich aber aller Voraussicht nicht durch das Lehrmaterial im Studium...ich will da ja nicht abgehängt werden. Darum werde ich mich auf See erst einmal beschränken.

Die preiswerteste Variante inkl. aller Kosten beläuft sich beim Durchrechnen auf 200 € aber wie gesagt, das hängt von den Gebühren der Bootsschulen ab. 
Das autodidaktisch Beibringen ist keine schlechte Variante, aber dazu braucht man 1. mehr Zeit wie ich mir jetzt dafür gebe und zweitens kommen da auch einige Kosten zusammen, wo ich irgendwo zwischen 180-200€ lande und bei den örtlichen Schulen für den Praxisteil trotzdem noch bezahlen muss inkl. Prüfung, Besteck etc. Also an sich nicht viel günstiger und da empfinde ich ein gut aufbereitetes, aktuelles Material samt Prüfungsfragen und Navigationsskarten als die momentan bessere Variante.


----------



## allegoric (7. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

EDIT:

So ich habe die ersten Informationen bekommen: Es ist bei uns so, dass man nicht viel günstiger kommt. Überall wird noch der ein oder andere Cent draufgeschlagen und man kommt nicht unter die 250€ Grenze, wenn man kein eigenes Boot hat, geschweigedenn keine Fahrpraxis. 
Auf Nachfrage bei Boatdriver, bekam ich noch diverse Ausführungen, die aber von der Bootsschule Deutschland beantwortet wurden. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass man fast den gleichen Preis bezahlt, wenn man alles selber organisiert, als das Komplettpaket mit allem drum und dran von Bootdriver wählt (150 € nur für See und 200 € See/ Binnen) und halt noch die Prüfung bezahlt und die anderen Kleinigkeiten, die oben aufgeführt sind.
Ich habe mittlerweile auch andere Bootsschulen abgeklappert, um zu erfahren, wann man dort die Seeprüfung ablegen kann, entweder sind die Informationen sehr spärlich oder die Prüfung kann mit deren Booten erst im Oktober abgelegt werden. Das nützt mir nun gar nichts. 
Was mirgefällt ist, dass die Bootsschule Deutschland recht organisiert scheint und man auch diverse Zusatzangebote und Schulungen mit belegen kann (sollte einem der Sinn danach stehen).

Meine Entscheidung ist damit gefallen: Ich werde vorerst das Komplettangebot für nur den Seeschein von boatdriver wählen und dann die Prüfung zusammen mit der Bootsschule Deutschland belegen. Wenn ich das alles heil überstanden habe, schiebe ich zu einem günstigen Zeitpunkt noch die Theorie bei Binnen nach und lasse mir halt etwas Zeit. Die Kosten sind dann noch einmal ca. 50-90€ drauf, je nachdem, was man für ein Lehrmaterial wählt.

Ich werde weiter berichten .


----------



## Leoleo (7. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Hallo,

denn man to... halb so wild und macht auch Spaß #h

Gruß,
Leo


----------



## Leoleo (10. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Kurz zur allgemeinen Info, weil es zum Thema passt...

Jetzt mischt auch der Delius-Klasing-Verlag mit bei den Onlinekursen zu den Führerscheinen usw.

Ohne jetzt die Qualität oder die Konditionen näher beleuchtet zu haben hier der Link: http://www.bootsführerschein-portal.de/

Wie gesagt, grad eine Notiz in der aktuellen "Boote" hierzu gelesen.

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## allegoric (25. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Ein weiteres Update zum Vorhaben:
Wir haben bis jetzt pro Person 150 € gezahlt +20 € Navibesteck (Zirkel + Anlegedreieck). Die Antwort von boatdriver kam sofort. Die Pakete waren schnell da. Die Theorie lässt sich bis auf wenige Rechtschreibfehler und eine unklare Frage (von weit über 300) sehr gut lernen. Das Programm ist sehr eingängig, leicht verständlich und bietet einem immer wieder die Theorie an, während man Fragebögen ausfüllt oder Navigationsfragen klärt. Das Programm ließ sich problemlos auf 3 Rechnern mit Win 7 / Win 8 installieren. Mehr als 3 Rechner gehen nicht gleichzeitig zu installieren, das Prgramm muss vorher auf einem Rechner gelöscht werden. Dann wird die Lizenz freigegeben. Die SW alleine hat 40 € gekostet, also auch nicht mehr als ein vernünftiges Buch + Fragebögen...würde ich wieder kaufen!
Von boatdriver erhielt man zeitnah die Gutscheine für die Bootsschule Deutschland. Die Webseite von denen ist klar strukturiert und ein besseren Onlineauftritt gibt es meiner Meinung nach kam. Dort sind auch Fragen und Hilfestellungen zur Praxisausbildung, Terminkalender uvm. aufgelistet. Das hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Die Kommunikation hingegen ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig. Die ließen sich fast eine Woche Zeit, bis diese auf Vorabfragen geantwortet haben. Nachdem der Gutschein eingereicht wurde, gab es ausführliche Informationen zum Ablauf, zu den Adressen der Praxisausbildung und was mitzubringen ist. Was sehr positiv ausfällt ist, dass man bis auf das Vorhandensein einer Führerscheinkopie und einem vorausgefüllten Formular fast nichts mitbringen muss. Die Bootsschule sorgt während den 2 Praxiseinheiten für die Fotos und die ärztl. Untersuchung (8€ bzw. 40€ für die Untersuchung...finde ich zwar zu viel, aber besser als rumzurennen). 
Was mir gar nicht gefiel, sind die Orte der Ausbildung. Wir hatten uns ursprünglich für Leipzig / Halle angemeldet, die Orte sind nun aber Magdeburg  für die Praxisausbildung definitiv und die Prüfung in Magdeburg oder Berlin.
Wie es momentan scheint, können wir die Praxisprüfung nicht zeitnah ablegen, sondern erst im Juni. Das ist natürlich doof, wenn man die Ausbildung im April hat....! Bis jetzt bin ich trotzdem zufrieden. Ich wäre mit einer vor Ort Ausbildung noch querelicher und mit mehr Geld dabeigewesen, weil wir hier eh keine Wasserstraßen in der Nähe haben und mir gefällt der Aspekt des Selbstlernens. Man muss sich nicht zum Trainer quälen.

Jetzt wird es interessant, wie die Ausbildung in zwei Wochen tatsächlich stattfindet.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (26. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Ich würde mir überlegen ob es überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist einen BFS zu machen,ab letztes Jahr Oktober sind die Regelungen gelockert worden.Die Führerschein-freigrenze beträgt nicht mehr 5Ps  sondern 15 Ps  mit einer Bootslänge von max. 15 Meter und einem Mindestalter von 16 Jahren.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAJDX3_6sLI


----------



## allegoric (26. März 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Ich weiß, ich finde das Wissen aber wichtig. Gibt doch einiges zu beachten. Und wenn man an Norge denkt, kann man da auch nicht so "frei" mehr fahren, wenn man ab einem gewissen Jahrgang geboren ist ;-).


----------



## allegoric (8. April 2013)

*SBF See mit bootdriver und Bootsschule Deutschland*

Ich war jetzt zusammen mit meinem Freund übers Wochenende bei der Bootsschule Deutschland in Magdeburg. Dort hatte ich für umgerechnet 150 € inkl. der Lern-CD von Boatdriver (Preis vor Ort 50 €) den Praxiskurs gebucht (Gutschein von boatdriver).

Dieser umfasste schließlich mehr als eigentlich vereinbart war. Die Praxis sollte ursprünglich die Knotenkunde(2h) und zwei Stunden Fahrt mit dem Boot umfassen. Am Ende wurden es zwei Tage, die ich nachfolgend beschreiben werde:
Der erste Tag umfasste viel organisatorisches.  Zuerst wurde der Ablauf der beiden Tage bekannt gemacht. Die zeitliche Abfolge war eigentlich perfekt. Ich kann mich nicht darüber beschweren, dass etwas nicht so funktioniert hat, als man es für den Preis erwarten kann. Danach wurden die Bändsel zum Knotenbinden ausgeteilt und 2 Theoriestunden zur Einführung gehalten. Diese waren aber eher von guter bis mittelmäßiger Qualität für die doch weniger wichtigen Themen (Wetterkunde). Dann endete auch schon der erste Tag (15.30 - 19 Uhr). Man hätte noch für einen Aufpreis von 71€ den Pyroschein mitmachen können (ca. 2 Stunden Aufwand jeweils von 19-20 Uhr am Fr und Sa). War für mich erst einmal nicht interessant.

Der nächste Tag begann 7 Uhr in der Früh und endete gegen 19 Uhr. Am Morgen gab es vier Stunden Theorieunterricht mit Schwerpunkt Navigation. Dieser war ausgesprochen gut von einem sehr erfahrenen Rheinländer. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Stunden nicht so viel bringen, wenn man vorher noch gar nichts gelernt hat. Durch die Buchung über boatdriver hatten wir bereits die CD's und haben alle Themen bereits intus gehabt inkl. Navigation. Im Kurs selber wurden aber noch so viele Details beigebracht, die man so nicht findet und das war ausgesprochen gut. Für jemanden, der sich mit der Materie noch nicht auseinander gesetzt hat, war es aber schlichtweg nicht ausreichend, da in so kurzer Zeit nicht die komplette theoretische Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung erfolgen kann. Die Bootsschule verweist aber darauf, dass man mit dieser CD lernen soll und der Unterricht im Schnellkurs darauf abzielt. Die anderen Teilnehmer hatten alle den Schnellkurs See (2 Tage) oder See/ Binnen (3 Tage) gebucht und bisher noch nicht die CD's angeschaut oder mit dem Thema befasst. Das empfand ich als suboptimal, der Lerneffekt ist so weniger gegeben und man wundert sich dann über die Fülle der Informationen spätestens, wenn man sich mit den CD's auseinandersetzt.
Gegen Mittag ging es an den "Winterhafen" zur Knotenkunde. Diese wurde ausreichend ausführlich erklärt und man hatte genug Zeit noch diverse Fragen zu stellen. Leider fiel ein Boot von den drei verfügbaren aus und die Wartezeit verlängerte sich bei eisigen Temperaturen. Dieses wurde aber mit aller Eile wieder instand gesetzt und dann ging es auch für mich los. Die Manöver wurden ausreichend ausführlich erklärt und durch die Teilnehmer erprobt. Man braucht aber noch mindestens 1 Fahrstunde mehr, um  tatsächlich prüfungsreif zu sein. Das hier reicht nicht. Vielleicht ist man Könner oder besitzt selbst schon einen Kahn, aber selbst dann sind die Manöver nicht zwingend einfacher. Aber von der Preis-/Leistung her ist es auf jeden Fall ok, man darf ja nicht vergessen, was man dafür gezahlt hat. Alles wurde sehr professionell durchgeführt.

Nach der Praxis ging es wieder zum Schulungsraum. Dort wurden alle Unterlagen schnell und unkompliziert vervollständigt. Wer keine Foto's mithatte für den/ die Bootsscheine, konnte diese für 8 € anfertigen lassen. Wer die entsprechende ärztl. Zeugnis nicht mithatte, konnte Sehtest (Farbe / Schärfe) und allgemeiner Gesundheitszustand sehr unkompliziert vor Ort machen. Preis ist je nach Art mit 40 € aber 10-20€ teurer als normal, dafür alles an einem Ort und sehr zügig ohne großes Warten. Weiterhin bietet die Bootsschule das Navigationsbesteck in guter Qualität für einen marktüblichen Preis von 20 € an.
Dafür dass an den drei Tagen ca. 50-60 Mann vor Ort waren, wurden die jeweiligen Kurse sehr gut gestaffelt und alles lief reibungslos ab. Das sieht man in unseren Breiten fast gar nicht.

Schließlich muss ich sagen, dass ich für den Preis sehr zufrieden bin. Muss aber auch eingestehen, dass man nichts "erhexen" kann. Für den Praxisteil werde ich mir noch einmal ein ähnliches Boot zusammen mit meinem Freund buchen und noch einmal 1-2 Stunden "rumtuckern", um wirklich alle Manöver und Kommandos prüfungsreif zu haben. Wenn man genug Zeit hat, kann man auch pokern und und die Prüfung so mitmachen. Wenn man beim praktischen  Teil durchfällt, kostet die Wiederholung 30 € Mehraufwand durch den Verwaltungsakt. Das ist ok für jemanden, der es nicht eilig hat oder die Distanz zum jeweiligen Prüfungsort nicht zu weit ist. Beides fällt für mich aus.

*Bisherige Kostenauflistung:*

150€ + 5 € Versand (optional) - Lern-CD mit allen Fragebögen von boatdriver und 2 Tage Bootsschule Deutschland 
71€  - Prüfungsgebühren (Fixpreis)
20€  - Navigationsbesteck (variabler Preis, aber i.O. über boatdriver gekauft)
40€  - Arztuntersuchung
0€   - Passfoto (hatte ich bereits)

*Gesamt:* 281€ für SBF See

*noch kommend:*
35-40€ pro Person - für Ausleihe von einem Boot zum Üben

Hinweis: Die Bootsschule bietet an, noch eine Fahrstunde mit den jeweiligen Booten am Prüfungstag durchzuführen für einen Preis von 29€ ( pro Nase). Das ist sehr praktisch, fällt aber für uns aus, weil wir die Distanz von Leipzig nach Potsdam überbrücken müssen und auch noch fit für die Theorie sein wollen. Den Stress wollen wir uns nicht aufbürden und hoffen auf unser "Können" am Prüfungstag.
*Hinweis*: Früher war diese Fahrstunde kostenlos, wenn man eine Bewertung für die Bootsschule Deutschland bei Qype abgibt. Nach eigener Aussage der Bootsschule fühlten sich aber viele Teilnehmer bedrängt damit eine gute Bewertung abgeben zu müssen und dieses "Geschenk" wurde kostenpflichtig.
Preis ist aber meiner Meinung nach ok und vertretbar.

Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden. Der Lernaufwand ist v.a. bei den Schallsignalen, Feuern und Navigationsaufgaben recht hoch. Ein Monat mit 1 Stunde Lernen am Tag sollte aber für jeden ausreichen.

Wir absolvieren nun am 11. Mai unsere Prüfung und eine Woche vorher noch die Ausleihe und das Üben mit dem Boot. Dann sind wir hoffentlich fertig.


----------



## Grazy (8. April 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*



zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Ich würde mir überlegen ob es überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist einen BFS zu machen,ab letztes Jahr Oktober sind die Regelungen gelockert worden.Die Führerschein-freigrenze beträgt nicht mehr 5Ps  sondern 15 Ps  mit einer Bootslänge von max. 15 Meter und einem Mindestalter von 16 Jahren.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAJDX3_6sLI



Da kann ich nur sagen das es sehr sinnvoll ist einen Schein zu besitzen denn Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.Im Bootssport kosten vergehen richtig Geld und nicht nur das Geld spielt da eine rolle auch die Sicherheit denn viele unterschätzen die Kraft des Wassers und können mit dem Boot gar nicht umgehen das ist meine Meinung zum Thema Führerschein ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und keine Unfälle.


----------



## allegoric (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Ich hatte ganz vergessen, auf meinen eigenen Thread zu antworten....

Ich habe mit meinem Freund beim ersten Anlauf die Prüfung bestanden. Wir waren aber definitiv unter 50 % Quote. Die Theorie haben aber fast alle bestanden. Der Knackpunkt war die praktische Prüfung. Unser Glück war das Vorhaben, ein eigenes Boot für 4 Stunden zu leihen (10PS) und damit zu üben. Das war zwingend notwendig und vermittelte einem das nötige Können, was am Prüfungstag gebraucht wurde. Die Manöver haben wir lange sehr genau einstudiert und das brachte den entsprechenden Erfolg.

Die meisten sind daran gescheitert, dass diese sich nicht richtig vorbereitet hatten (Knotenkunde) oder die Fertigkeiten auf dem Wasser gänzlich fehlten. Das liegt aber auch an den wenigen praktischen Einheiten. Die Bootsschule selber bot noch einmal ein Training kurz vor der eigentlichen Prüfung an. Wir fragten weitere Teilnehmer, die daran teilnahmen. Für diese brachte die 15-30 Minuten Fahren nicht das erhoffte Ergebnis.

Fazit:
Nichtsdestotrotz hat es sich für uns gelohnt. Die Kosten waren deutlich niedriger als an hiesigen Bootsschulen. Weiterhin brauchten wir keine Seminare bis auf das Kurzseminar besuchen und alles Organisatorische wurde aus einer Hand erledigt. Das war sehr stressfrei und gefiel mir gut. Trotz gegenteiliger Meinungen empfand ich die Organisation für den Preis und die Anzahl an Teilnehmer als durchaus gelungen. Für den Preis ist das Gebotene wirklich gut.
Abstriche müssen aber bei der Praxis gemacht werden. Die Fahrlehrer waren bemüht in der vorhandenen Zeit, das meiste zu schaffen, aber der Rahmen war zu klein. Für das bezahlte Geld aber allemal ok. 

Ich kann das Vorhaben auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Mit dem nötigen Fleiß, dem Willen und einer eigenen Bootsausleihe ist dies eine unkomplizierte Variante selber zu lernen, statt ständig zur Bootsschule zu fahren und Stunden zu absolvieren. Lernen muss man trotzdem noch, das erspart die lange Variante nicht. Die wichtigsten Fakten wurden in der kurzen Theoriephase an dem "Praxiswochenende" erklärt. Es machte auf jeden Fall Sinn, die boatdriver Software bereits gelernt zu haben und Navigation geübt zu haben, um die "Kniffe" vor Ort zu verstehen. Dort wurde, wie gesagt, nur das wichtigste beigebracht und das war auch nötig.


Mittlerweile sind wir mit einem 30 PS Boot auf der Ostsee unterwegs gewesen...das ist schon was ganz anderes, als wenn man langsam umher tuckelt.


----------



## Leoleo (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Sportbootführerschein mit boatdriver*

Es ist interessant, über Deine Erfahrungen zu lesen!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum SBF See! #6

Und immer eine Handbreit...!

Beste Grüße,
Leo


----------

